# Problem with the PTO on my bucket truck



## WolverineMarine

Hey guys..I had been using my 83' Ford F-800 bucket truck for about 5 hrs on a job, and I was moving the boom back into place from the lower controls, and all of the sudden..the truck shut down..it will run fine with the PTO not engaged, but as soon as you try to put it in..it quits..this is quite a problem as I had to leave the truck at the customers house with the boom not in the cradle, and the outriggers are still out..I'm PRAYING this is an easy fix..but..somehow I know its not..I need some help ASAP so I can maybe prevent having to call a mechanic to fix this damn thing


----------



## Torin

It sounds like a valve is sticking and the pressure relief isn't working. If the pump deadheads, it could kill the engine. I'm not a mechanic, just thinking out loud.


----------



## WolverineMarine

It ended up being a couple of loose electrical connections in the relay box behind the seat..thank god..simple and easy fix..


----------

